# Size Matters: What’s Your Go-To BIG Gyuto?



## DitmasPork (Jun 18, 2021)

Size is relative—a big gyuto to one cook, might be considered small to another.

My gyuto size comfort zone for everyday use, leans towards 225 and under—so, 240s are feeling biggish for me and how I cook.

Once in a while I’ll need to pull out a big knife for certain tasks. My ‘BIG’ knives are a Birgersson, gyuto, 247 x 62; and Watanabe, gyuto, 277 x 56. I’d have now use for anything bigger TBH. FWIW, I’m fairly short.

Curious what ‘BIG KNIVES’ are for other’s here?


----------



## LostHighway (Jun 18, 2021)

245 X 55 Dalman honyaki from the group buy and a 245 x 54 iron clad Toyama. I also have an Akebono that is just slightly smaller than these two.
Like you I'm fairly short and I don't a vast area of counter space. I have zero wish for anything longer and mostly use my 227 or shorter gyutos.


----------



## timebard (Jun 18, 2021)

My big knives right now are Toyama 245x55 and Kippington 245x53. Both are great knives but honestly they're both bigger than I need or want most of the time.


----------



## Runner_up (Jun 18, 2021)

275mm x 58mm Denka for sure. In fact if I had to pick just one knife it would probably be this one.

Honorable mention goes to Heiji (I have 275mm gyutos in carbon and semi stainless). My wheelhouse is around 250mm, so the Denka is large but not unwieldy at all.


----------



## Doffen (Jun 18, 2021)

My ‘’big’’ knife is a Vic 310mm gyuto. This is used for everything that need a big knife. Very solid. Work well for slicing pizza and cut bones.


----------



## esoo (Jun 18, 2021)

ZKramer Carbon 10"


----------



## Bear (Jun 18, 2021)

I only need one, Kono 265x58


----------



## btbyrd (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ModRQC (Jun 18, 2021)

More than highly satisfied by mine HSC///.






226/52 180g AEB-L 62HRC - so tough that it can live rough like soft SS.

If I need more of that, Victo Rosewood 10" 255/54 200g still makes me happy.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 18, 2021)

Nice question. When it’s pineapple day, Kochi, Sukenari or a whopping 13” Sab come to the table.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 18, 2021)

esoo said:


> ZKramer Carbon 10"


That’s the proper size for a Kramer. The proportions on the smaller ones just look wonky.


----------



## esoo (Jun 18, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> That’s the proper size for a Kramer. The proportions on the smaller ones just look wonky.



I had the 8" Carbon at one point and I agree. Needs the length to make it feel "right"


----------



## McMan (Jun 18, 2021)

12" Old Hickory


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 18, 2021)

Toyama 270, without a doubt.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 18, 2021)

Bear said:


> I only need one, Kono 265x58


I have a WTB out for this exact knife. Just sayin'


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 18, 2021)

I already like 'em big--usually buy in the 270 class--so when I go looking for a "big" knife in my stable I'm generally looking for heft, and the champion is this 285mm 320gm monster from the9nine:



ExistentialHero said:


> Ooof, I'm way behind here! Picked up a few beauties in the last little while. Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 18, 2021)

ExistentialHero said:


> I already like 'em big--usually buy in the 270 class--so when I go looking for a "big" knife in my stable I'm generally looking for heft, and the champion is this 285mm 320gm monster from the9nine:



It is a beast. Glad you’re enjoying it so much.


----------



## Bear (Jun 18, 2021)

MrHiggins said:


> I have a WTB out for this exact knife. Just sayin'


I saw that, its staying with me sorry.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 18, 2021)

Bear said:


> I saw that, its staying with me sorry.


You so mean.  Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## 4wa1l (Jun 18, 2021)

My Northside knives gyuto is my big knife. 26c3, 257x59mm. I'm really digging it and keen to try something bigger.


----------



## Jason183 (Jun 18, 2021)

Whenever I cut tough ingredients, breaking down fish or cutting through Fish head bones, this is my Go-To 270mm, Kohetsu blue#2


----------



## daveb (Jun 18, 2021)

270 Gengetsu for big things.
240 Iron Clad Wat (KU) for tough things.
255 Zwear from HSC for anythings.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 18, 2021)

300 Arkansas toothpick for dainty things?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 18, 2021)

I used to use 270s for big volume but haven’t needed such a thing in a while, the last I held on to was a S. Tanaka Blue 2 Nashiji. 225ish is my usual now with a couple of true 240s and a Raquin 250. I do use 250-270 sujihiki a lot, and a big Shibazi cleaver.

once had a 360mm Misono Dragon gyuto just to have it and play with it, wasn’t very useful. Now I’ve got a 355mm suji but I got that thinking I’d be doing barbecue and I’m not so that’s not very useful either.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 19, 2021)

Kamon Denty Stainless Sanmai in ~280mm &
Suntravel ~280mm in CPM3V

Those 2 made my Mazaki ~270 and my Blazen 270 obsolete, although those 2 are already monsters!


----------



## riba (Jun 19, 2021)

Home cook here. My gyuto's are in the 18-21 range, except this 24 cm hiromoto honyaki reground by Mr Schanz which feels big.





Silly thin tip, very thin behind the edge, more robust near the heel.


----------



## Renzwerkz (Jun 19, 2021)

Shigeki Tanaka Ginsan 240mm Gyuto...


----------



## KO88 (Jun 19, 2021)

Only full size knife I ve is 315 Raquin. Then I grab my midsize Toyama 270 and as a small breakfast knife I grab usualy Kato 240 









Next to small 260 Raquin (on WTT)


----------



## Draeden (Jun 19, 2021)

I've been super happy with this one. Big and weighty enough to get the job done with a fine tip for detailed work. 

Sukenari HAP40 270mm

Weight 242g
Total Length 408mm
Tip to Heel Length 257mm
Blade Height at Heel 52mm
Width of Spine Above Heel 2.5mm
Width of Spine at Middle of Blade 2.2mm
Width of Spine 1cm From Tip 0.6mm
Steel: Hitachi HAP40 
Hardness: HRC 68 +- 0.5


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 19, 2021)

I shouldn't post here because I can't choose . Heftier knives from 250gr+ are my goto and the blade size doesn't matter so much. More about the performance, balance, weight distribution and feel in hand. I took four knives from the closet, all different grinds, all weight between 300-330gr. 

Watanabe 270
Yanick 265
Isasmedjan 255
Kippington 240


----------



## EM-L (Jun 19, 2021)

All good things...
These three at the moment.
Birgersson #73 164mm Gyuto
Birgersson #33 224mm Gyuto
Gyuto Knife single bevel - MIURA - Itadaki Serie - White Steel No.2 - 210mm
I prefer them short. Less than 210 with an exception for the Birgersson.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 19, 2021)

KO88 said:


> Only full size knife I ve is 315 Raquin. Then I grab my midsize Toyama 270 and as a small breakfast knife I grab usualy Kato 240
> 
> View attachment 131778
> 
> ...


Admittedly, I'm having big knife envy! Seeing all these awesome big gyutos is kinda inspiring me to push my 210s–225s aside and give my 270 some love. For me, the sub-240 knives do offer more versatility, time to re-appreciate longer blades.


----------



## childermass (Jun 19, 2021)

Usually I’m in for knives around 200mm but if I need something big I use either my Munetoshis 245 or a vintage 10“ Sabatier. Both offer about 250mm edge length which is plenty for me and my small counter space.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 19, 2021)

childermass said:


> Usually I’m in for knives around 200mm but if I need something big I use either my Munetoshis 245 or a vintage 10“ Sabatier. Both offer about 250mm edge length which is plenty for me and my small counter space.
> 
> View attachment 131809


Love what you did with that Sab!


----------



## childermass (Jun 19, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Love what you did with that Sab!


Yes that 500g blank turned out really well.
But that wasn’t me, that’s all Robin Dalman‘s work , except for the handle.


----------



## EM-L (Jun 19, 2021)

藤(Tou) Honjyouji 2nd Kurouchi Gyuto 180mm・Double Bevel | Japanese Cutlery Pro Store


The forging is Honjyoji 2nd who is Honjyoji Syuji's right-hand man. Honjyoji Syuji is given the nickname Shyuji of Nagagir(sharp well for a long time).・・・



www.japanese-cutlery.com





Another short one...










EM-L said:


> All good things...
> These three at the moment.
> Birgersson #73 164mm Gyuto
> Birgersson #33 224mm Gyuto
> ...


----------



## cawilson6072 (Jun 19, 2021)

I’m not here to defend it because I don’t own it - I’ve been interested and considering it whenever it is back in stock, but the 270mm Zakuri Gyuto (Blue #1 and super) are conspicuously missing from this thread so far. It’s got the weird belly thing going on, but any other reasons for the un-love?


----------



## Martyn (Jun 19, 2021)

For me it is a 270 Toyama at the moment. Let's see if things change when my 270 white 1 Togashi arrives next month.


----------



## Carlo (Jun 19, 2021)

Toyama 180 nakiri. It just kind of snuck in there and replaced my larger gyutos over the past year. Every time I pull out a gyuto larger than my 205-ish Sukenari I end up deciding that particular nakiri is a better cutter for the sort of things I used to use longer knives for.

Square is my new triangle!


----------



## Jville (Jun 19, 2021)

Carlo said:


> Toyama 180 nakiri. It just kind of snuck in there and replaced my larger gyutos over the past year. Every time I pull out a gyuto larger than my 205-ish Sukenari I end up deciding that particular nakiri is a better cutter for the sort of things I used to use longer knives for.
> 
> Square is my new triangle!


I have a 210 Toyama Nakuru and it’s arguable one of the best(best) cutters I have.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 19, 2021)

This is my favorite. I have one bigger if I really need a big knife.


----------



## Carlo (Jun 19, 2021)

Edit: Oops 3rd drink post


----------



## Carlo (Jun 19, 2021)

Jville said:


> I have a 210 Toyama Nakuru and it’s arguable one of the best(best) cutters I have.


I was stalking one of those 210s for a while when they were rarely in stock and eventually decided I couldn’t justify the expense for what seemed like a niche knife, especially when much more skilled and busy cooks than I prefer gyutos …but jeez, having posted the above I think I’m ready to love myself! Probably gonna have to get one!


----------



## daveb (Jun 19, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> This is my favorite. I have one bigger if I really need a big knife.
> 
> View attachment 131882



I have a 10" Four Star. With a Wa handle. (There was drinking involved)


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 19, 2021)

old pic but the Sab is 11”


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 19, 2021)

daveb said:


> I have a 10" Four Star. With a Wa handle. (There was drinking involved)



What is a Wa handle? Do you have a picture? ( there is drinking involved with this question)

I do have a Henckels 11.5 inch chefs knife that I use for big stuff.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 20, 2021)

daveb said:


> I have a 10" Four Star. With a Wa handle. (There was drinking involved)


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 20, 2021)

Wa handle = Japanese style handle. In case drinking got real serious.

And yeah would love to see that mix in some pix.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 20, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> I shouldn't post here because I can't choose . Heftier knives from 250gr+ are my goto and the blade size doesn't matter so much. More about the performance, balance, weight distribution and feel in hand. I took four knives from the closet, all different grinds, all weight between 300-330gr.
> 
> Watanabe 270
> Yanick 265
> ...


Can I choose one?


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 20, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> Can I choose one?


I have a hunch what that might be


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 20, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> I have a hunch what that might be


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 20, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


>


I really don't need two to be honest and my pm box have some space left


----------



## Logan A. (Jun 20, 2021)

To those who use knives that are anywhere from 275g-330g+. You never find that heavy a knife too cumbersome? I’ve never used anything above 230g.


----------



## btbyrd (Jun 20, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> View attachment 131886
> 
> old pic but the Sab is 11”



Hey, I’ve got that Sab! And I consider it to be one of my big knives. That dragon is huge!


----------



## esoo (Jun 20, 2021)

Logan A. said:


> To those who use knives that are anywhere from 275g-330g+. You never find that heavy a knife too cumbersome? I’ve never used anything above 230g.



I only use my big knife (ZKramer Carbon 10" which is 300g) for certain tasks. I bought a lighter 240 (190g) for when I wanted to do something speedier.


----------



## Jason183 (Jun 20, 2021)

Logan A. said:


> To those who use knives that are anywhere from 275g-330g+. You never find that heavy a knife too cumbersome? I’ve never used anything above 230g.


I personally finds Heavier knives better at chopping, this is why I only grab them when comes to heavy chopping, requires less force on tougher tasks.
For push cutting I grab mid-weight.
And then for slicing(my main cutting motion), I went for lighter lasers.
Main goal is to let arm rest as much as possible, so you won’t feel arm soreness at the end of the shift after cutting all day.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 20, 2021)

Logan A. said:


> To those who use knives that are anywhere from 275g-330g+. You never find that heavy a knife too cumbersome? I’ve never used anything above 230g.



No, as my only experience in a restaurant was using a big knife when I was a kid so I grew up with it seeming normal to me. To me they help with chopping and also seem faster to me. I watch my wife with a paring knife and it seems so slow when she chops.


----------



## TM001 (Jun 20, 2021)

Martyn said:


> For me it is a 270 Toyama at the moment. Let's see if things change when my 270 white 1 Togashi arrives next month.



Very nice. What is the heel height on it. I have a 240 and it feels large.


----------



## Martyn (Jun 20, 2021)

TM001 said:


> Very nice. What is the heel height on it. I have a 240 and it feels large.


it is indeed a big one - height is 59mm


----------



## Checkpure (Jun 21, 2021)

MrHiggins said:


> I have a WTB out for this exact knife. Just sayin'


Its my fave knife by a lot. Holds edge forever with just a strop, amazing weighting and height.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jun 21, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> No, as my only experience in a restaurant was using a big knife when I was a kid so I grew up with it seeming normal to me. To me they help with chopping and also seem faster to me. I watch my wife with a paring knife and it seems so slow when she chops.



I haven't been using big gyuto like a 270 Toyama or Heiji in a while, long enough so my skills have improved and technique evolved since then. But based on how I use a Chinese cleaver, a big heavy knife like that you use such that most of the work is done by the weight of the knife, steering the motion of gravity rather than applying a lot of force. So it helps with ease of motion if the knife is also tall, and gripping a knife of that weight tightly throughout seems like a bad technique and a recipe for arm fatigue, as opposed to a lighter, narrower knife that is more of an extension of the hand.


----------



## stringer (Jun 21, 2021)

Most of my knives are big. Here's a selection (old pic, sorry a few are off topic)
10" Old Hickory
270 Watanabe
10" Sabatier with workhorse grind
270 Ashi Sujihiki
Tosa Nakiri
10" Forgecraft
250 Shi.han


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (Jun 21, 2021)

Quite enjoy using one of these In 270mm range ...Not my vid btw


----------



## tomsch (Jun 21, 2021)

Love the 10" Forgecraft. I have one in the garage that I used to learn hand sharpening along with my vintage cleaver collection. I need to bring it out into dinner service.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 21, 2021)

300mm NOS Masafune...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 22, 2021)

stringer said:


> Most of my knives are big. Here's a selection (old pic, sorry a few are off topic)
> 10" Old Hickory
> 270 Watanabe
> 10" Sabatier with workhorse grind
> ...


Awesome. Those look like well used war horses.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jun 22, 2021)

I've been focusing more on the shorter blades, 210-230 ish, recently but my preference is for 250-270.

This is the longer side of my knife rack towards the end of last year.

From left to right:
270 Wakui
265 Tanaka Ironwood
265 DP Custom Knives
260 Metal Monkey
260 Oblivion Blades
260 Cris Anderson
250 Masashi Kobo
250 Kamon
250 Isasmedjan

The 245 Oatley just sneaks into this category, but the 235 Tansu belongs to the shorter category.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 22, 2021)

Most of my knives are big -- my 240's feel almost like petty knives; I use them when I'm just cooking for myself or one or two other people..

For heavy prep, 270 iron-clad, Kurouchi Wat -- 360G; 270 Mazaki Kasumi at around 260G.

Middle-weight, all around: 270 stainless-clad Toyama, 270 Kamo R2, or 270 Misono Dragon

Laser-ish, 270 KS or Kurosaki AS.


----------



## Campbell (Jun 23, 2021)

My 270 iron clad Wat has been my go to (400g, sharp and indestructible) but I have a 280 Raquin and this new Tsourkan that are lighter and feel, I don't know, nimble?


----------



## EShin (Jun 24, 2021)

The only really big knife I own is this beautiful 300 Sakai Takayuki Ginsan Warikomi which feels really good at 320g. However, since I'm not working in the restaurant business anymore, it's sleeping in its box still unused - 240mm is usually enough at home. Either got to put it into use or sell it to somebody who has better use for it I guess


----------



## ExistentialHero (Jun 24, 2021)

Campbell said:


> My 270 iron clad Wat has been my go to (400g, sharp and indestructible) but I have a 280 Raquin and this new Tsourkan that are lighter and feel, I don't know, nimble?
> 
> View attachment 132227


If you ever decide to sell that Wat...


----------



## Campbell (Jun 24, 2021)

ExistentialHero said:


> If you ever decide to sell that Wat...



LOL! I think you and @tgfencer are the Big Knife Kings on KKF! However, I am enjoying my new membership in the 300 Club. 

It can take ALOT of fresh leafy greens to make a satisfying meal. After a good wash and spin, the pile can get pretty big. Could 300mm be practical after all??? 

Today's lunch included two full bunches of locally grown chard. That's a 12.5 fry pan for reference. It really cooks down!


----------



## Macaroni (Jun 25, 2021)

Masamoto KS 270 
Mizuno KS-style 240 (actually 255)


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (Jun 26, 2021)

Macaroni said:


> Masamoto KS 270



Nice to see some love for the larger KS


----------



## Campbell (Jun 26, 2021)

Would be even nicer to see some pics!


----------



## 9fingeredknife (Jun 26, 2021)

270 bb/dalman collab. Doesn’t feel that big, and absolutely ghosts through produce. I’ll post a pic when I’m home


----------



## Walla (Jun 29, 2021)

Biggest gyutos I have are 240...I have a 210and it just seems too short....

Now I get it's not a gyuto but...

When there is a need for overkill it's a 14 inch carbon Sabatier with a Nogent handle circa 1930... bought as nos from Lee Valley 20 + ish years ago when they had bought a warehouse of vintage tools somewhere in New York State and found boxes of nos Sabatier... I managed to get a couple...wish I knew then what I know now and wish I had had more money...

It's surprisingly nimble for its size...yeah it pops carrots apart more than cuts them...but it's performance is something...and the intimidation factor is huge...

Take care 

Jeff


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2021)

Campbell said:


> Would be even nicer to see some pics!







270 Kurosaki AS, 270 KS, 240 Wat Kasumi, 270 Wat Kurouchi, 270 Mazaki, 240 Mazaki, and some smaller stuff





Here's the big Wat with some cabbage.


----------



## Campbell (Jun 30, 2021)

Cliff said:


> View attachment 133090
> 
> 270 Kurosaki AS, 270 KS, 240 Wat Kasumi, 270 Wat Kurouchi, 270 Mazaki, 240 Mazaki, and some smaller stuff
> 
> ...


Beautiful collection!!!

EDIT: Where's the KS Miz???


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 30, 2021)

Cliff said:


> View attachment 133090
> 
> 270 Kurosaki AS, 270 KS, 240 Wat Kasumi, 270 Wat Kurouchi, 270 Mazaki, 240 Mazaki, and some smaller stuff
> 
> ...


Looove that big ku Wat!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2021)

Campbell said:


> Beautiful collection!!!
> 
> EDIT: Where's the KS Miz???



I have drooled over those many a time.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Looove that big ku Wat!



It is an absolute monster -- nothing better for big prep jobs.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 30, 2021)

Cliff said:


> It is an absolute monster -- nothing better for big prep jobs.



What's the weight of that Wat? My carbon clad 240 Wat is 276g.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> What's the weight of that Wat? My carbon clad 240 Wat is 276g.



My 240 is more like 230g. The 270 is 360g


----------



## 9fingeredknife (Jul 1, 2021)

9fingeredknife said:


> 270 bb/dalman collab. Doesn’t feel that big, and absolutely ghosts through produce. I’ll post a pic when I’m home






Very nimble and thin, carrots tremble.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 4, 2021)

Masamoto HC 270, old one with ebony handle, Fujiwara Kanefusa FKH 270, and for comparison Suien VC 240.


----------



## ThinMan (Jul 24, 2021)

Another vote for the 270 Toyama.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 18, 2021)

Misono  360 

(I'm 6'6" for reference)


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Sep 18, 2021)

Haha I had one of those, it was pretty awesome if not very practical


----------



## @ftermath (Sep 18, 2021)

btbyrd said:


> View attachment 131743


This picture makes me happy.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Sep 18, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Haha I had one of those, it was pretty awesome if not very practical



If anything that's my favorite thing about it!!


----------



## josemartinlopez (Sep 19, 2021)

Jiro yo 270 plus some knives I got from @IsoJ


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 21, 2021)

@ftermath said:


> This picture makes me happy.



Thanks! I love that knife, but I don’t use or photograph it enough. To remedy that, here it is with my two other big gyutos — gorillagrunt’s 11-inch vintage K-Sab and a ”270” ZDP Sukenari. All joys to use.







And here’s the Sab and the 300mm Takeda alongside the Tojiro Big Almighty.






Got it as a gift. Never used it.


----------



## stringer (Sep 21, 2021)

Newest Big One
1963 Clyde Cutlery 12" Ohio
I posted this one in one of the patina threads. I've started cleaning it up.


----------



## Rotivator (Sep 21, 2021)

12 inch Robinson refurbished with coffee and mustard patina and bog wood handle


----------

